# Enzo update!



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's home with us for the night. He's still not doing great, so he has to go back in the morning for more IV fluids. They left the catheter in for the IV so that he doesn't have to get poked again tomorrow. He's absolutely pitiful right now. Jeff had to carry him up the stairs to put him in bed with me. We're just going to take it easy tonight. They want me to only let him out on a leash so that if he has a semi-solid poop, we can bag it for a fecal test because the stool that he had there was too watery for testing. They have him on flagyl and ampicillian, plus pepcid for his tummy. No food for tonight - water and ice chips only. Tomorrow, once he gets home from the vet, he'll be on a diet of either boiled chicken or cottage cheese with rice. They gave me a copy of his blood work up. The only things that are on the "high" side (besides white blood cell count, which is on the higher end of normal, but still normal) are HCT and MCV. I'm not really sure what exactly those mean. These are the x-rays they took...plus a picture of him looking pitiful at home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor Enzo, hope he is feeling a little better tomorrow. Did they say what they think is wrong with him?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

He does look pitiful, the poor guy Hope they get this figured out quickly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor Enzo, Poor you. He does not look like a happy camper. Hope he is feeling better soon. I know how hard it is to leave them at the vet and come home to an empty home. Hopefully he will be back full time and full of lots of energy.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

poor guy,, hope he feels better real soon. Lets hope tomorrow he bounces right back.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm glad he is home and comfortable with you. I bet he's happy he's not at the clinic anymore.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh poor little guy. His expression is absolutely heartbreaking. At least he's at home now - has to be better for him emotionally than at the vet clinic. Not to mention better for you emotionally. Here's hoping he perks up asap! Did the vet say what they suspect is wrong?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Poor enzo. Im glad he is home with you, he looks so sad and sick  Poor guy. Hugs from Joey and I!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Awww...feel better soon, Big Guy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

His official diagnosis is gastroenteritis.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers tonight. Glad he is home with you a hope that you and Jeff can get some rest. I'll be watching for more updates in the morning and as the day goes. I hope that they can figure out what is going on with your poor little guy. I'm so glad you have health insurance, Sam.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Poor Enzo!! Feel better soon, buddy!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think I see gas in there - like Max's xray. If so, the more he toots, the better he'll feel. I am so sorry to see that he is still not feeling well. Thinking of you guys tonight!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Handsome Enzo does look pitiful tonight - all the best to him! Big kisses also from Lilly!

Hematocrit (Hct) and Mean corpuscular volume (MCV) are very likely on the high side because he is still dehydrated and will come back to normal when his diarrhea is resolved/ his intravascular volume (fluid) has been normalized. At this moment fluid is missing, so the red blood cell number are falsely high, if you want to say so.

Heike


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Feell better soon, Enzo! Have a good snuggle with your mom while you're home.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

poor guy, he sure does look pitiful! I hope he's much better soon!
"gastroenteritis" is a catch-all term for a belly ache when they have no real idea what caused it....


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh geez Sam, I didn't even realize that Enzo had been doing poorly. Poor little fella. That picture of him just broke my heart. I can only imagine how distressed you and your hubbie are. 

I hope the antibiotics and fluids help him quickly and that he bounces back. Poor Enzo. Give him hugs from me, please. That little boy has been through far too much in the past few weeks.

Forgot to mention that I am so glad he is home with you. I believe he will be much happier cuddling in bed with his mummy. 
Kim


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Enzo's troubles - first chance I have had to get online and catch up. Hopefully, he will be feeling much better overnight. Take care.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Enzo has a restful night tonight and feels better soon. IV fluids and antibiotics will probably help him feel better, as will getting gas out of his belly. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for coming to this thread so late. That picture of Enzo is so sad, yet I see the love and hope in his eyes. He's in my thoughts and I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He went out and peed like a racehorse, which I've heard is a good sign because they don't pee when dehydrated...?? He then walked up the stairs (BY HIMSELF!!) and put himself to bed in his crate. He kept licking at the wrapping covering his catheter, so we had to put a long sleeved shirt on him. He's not amused.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Enzo hasn't been feeling well. Hope he has a very restful night and is better in the morning. Sending hugs and :smooch::smooch: for Enzo.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He looks so pitiful. Give him and extra snuggle tonight.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

get well soon Enzo <3


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Poor Enzo!! I know he will get to feeling better soon! In my prayers.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Aww...poor Enzo. I hope he is back to his old self soon!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Enzo's so sweet in that picture. I just want to crawl inside there with him and tell him everything's going to be okay.

But I'll let you do that


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

poor guy!! Hope Enzo's on the mend soon and back to his regular ol' self! Send him lots of kisses from Mo and I!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Poor puppy! What are they doing for it?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry that Enzo isn't feeling well. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awww poor Enzo! I'm sure he is just so happy to be at home! Best of luck!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry Enzo feel's so bad, haven't been on so I didn't know, hopefully he is on the mend and he is on to full recovery, kisses to him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping all of you had a restful night, Sam. I hope that he doesn't have to stay very long at the vet today. Get better soon, Enzo.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor Enzo! I hope he feels better soon. The picture of him in his crate just made me go "awwww". It's no fun when our pups feel bad. Get well Enzo!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

poor Enzo - hopefully his peeing is a great sign and he'll be fully himself very very soon


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update on Enzo. He's on the mend it sounds like. Give everyone, including yourself Sam, a break. Take it easy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a poor little sad looking baby.
I'm glad he is doing well enough to be at home where he can be properly spoiled and I hope he gets all better soon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is back at the vet for another day of fluids.They told me to have him there at 8, so of course I had him there at 7:45. He had a half a piece of cheese this morning to get his meds in him. They said they'll give him some I/D today and he'll be on boiled chicken and rice starting tonight. I hope he drinks water when he gets home. He wouldn't go near it last night. We ended up taking a syringe and squirting water in his mouth just to get some fluid in him. I'm very hopeful because he perked up at the vet this morning and even tried countersurfting (although, a lot gentler than usual) for some treats that the receptionist keeps out.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Countersurfing is good!!! I bet he will be a new boy tonight after getting some food in his tummy.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Yay, for countersurfing! In enzo's case anyway!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Enzo, Mr. C and I hope that you are back to normal real soon.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope he is feeling better. Poor guy needs a vet break.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry about Enzo being sick and hope he feels better today. You have just been through too much lately. Hugs to you and Enzo.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this thread. I knew that he hadn't been feeling well abut somehow missed this. I hope day 2 of fluids and TLC helps him feel better soon. 

You mentioned in another thread that he was grieving his friend. Do you think he worried himself into an upset tummy? I wonder if that is possible? Hugs to Enzo.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> I missed this thread. I knew that he hadn't been feeling well abut somehow missed this. I hope day 2 of fluids and TLC helps him feel better soon.
> 
> You mentioned in another thread that he was grieving his friend. Do you think he worried himself into an upset tummy? I wonder if that is possible? Hugs to Enzo.


I thought about that but the vet seems to think it's more of a "doggie stomach flu" of sorts because of his slightly elevated white blood cell count.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It very well could be Enzo's grief affected his immunity and weakened his ability to fight off whatever is happening in his system this week. Toby grieved when we lost Barkley and his digestive ills started, plus his thyroid levels went into a nosedive. I hope the IV fluids/antibiotics help him feel better and he recovers quickly. It's so hard to see them suffer when they feel so horrible.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor guy. Hopefully he'll feel better soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of you and Enzo, Sam, hoping he is feeling better.


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

I am brand new to this forum, wish I looked for it under different circumstances. My prayers are with you and Enzo for a quick diagnosis and successful treatment. I just took my big guy Kyser in today for exploratory surgery regarding a bad situation with his spleen. In the last 12 hours I have been the recipient of prayers and well wishes from many on this forum. For those of us who have an extended family of four leggers, this forum and it's members are a true blessing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> It very well could be Enzo's grief affected his immunity and weakened his ability to fight off whatever is happening in his system this week. Toby grieved when we lost Barkley and his digestive ills started, plus his thyroid levels went into a nosedive. I hope the IV fluids/antibiotics help him feel better and he recovers quickly. It's so hard to see them suffer when they feel so horrible.


I was thinking the same thing - stress can come out in many ways.

My mother's dog had the doggy flu too last week. He is fine now.

Hugs going to Enzo.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Oooo!Poor handsome boy!I hope he is back to normal and happy in no time.I think that is what's going to happen.Now,you mentioned SLIGHTLY elevated white blood cells,right?So that speaks of an infection of some sort,but not a heavy one.He'll be OK.Sending kisses to your sweet boy!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh poor Enzo baby. I hope he recovers fast.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Enzo, get well soon!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The vet called a little bit ago. She said Enzo was more alert and was resting comfortably. She also told me that he's lost 4 lbs since Saturday when he got his vaccines. Hopefully we can get that weight back on him in no time.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm glad he's more alert, Sam! It's tough abou the the weightloss, but that is something he will be more than happy to work on with you, I'm sure.

Hopefully he's home with you soon! 

Kim


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh poor Enzo. Those sad-eye pictures are breaking my heart. Hugs from me and Jess. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got a call from the vet - Enzo ate at 1 and again at 4. He held everything down and they said he just devoured his food. He's peed a few times, but hasn't pooped for them (which we expected since he was food-less for almost 48 hours), so we don't know if the diarrhea has cleared up or not. Please keep your fingers crossed for us that it has! I get to go pick him up at 7 and he shouldn't have to go back to the vet tomorrow. Thanks for the support, everybody!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is great news.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great News for Enzo! I bet he can't wait to get home either!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

It's good to see a positive update! I know from experience, that sometimes it can take them as many as 2-4 days to poop again. I jut realized that I have talked poop in a lot of threads today!! 

Again, wonderful that he's coming home in a few hours and will likely not need to go back in. I bet they're all loving him at the clinic!

You must be feeling so relieved.

Kim


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news for you and Enzo!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

SAM

*Ecstatic to hear you can bring ENZO HOME TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So glad to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so glad to hear he's feeling better! now he can come home and totally recover!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sam, glad to here that you are probably on your way to get Enzo as I type...I will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers. Will you stay home with him tomorrow? Give him lots of lovin'. Gunner and I are heading out for a walk before any storms blow in tonight. I'll check back later....


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is back! The REAL ENZO! Not that pathetic, pitiful imposter Enzo that I had last night! I can't stay home with him tomorrow, but my FIL will be around to keep an eye on him. He keeps licking where his IV was. The put a pressure bandage on it at the vet but he had it ripped off and was prancing around the room with it in his mouth within about 2 seconds of seeing me. lol He wasn't bleeding, though, so she said he didn't have to keep it on. The area is a little irritated so I keep trying to get him to stop licking it but it's not working out so great. The vet is absolutely awesome and has let me post date a check for May 24th so that I can get the insurance money back before I have to pay for it. Here's Enzo since he's been home. Such a big difference!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

YAY! So happy to hear he is back his normal self. I think him ripping the bandage off is a sign that he's back!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> YAY! So happy to hear he is back his normal self. I think him ripping the bandage off is a sign that he's back!



He's back in a big way! He's a total nutcase - probably from lack of exercise the past couple days. But I'll take it! After seeing him how he was yesterday, this is welcomed with arms wide open. We're not totally out of the woods yet...still have to wait for some poops to see if they're solid. Once we get a solid one, it has to go to the vet for a fecal. It's just been too watery for them to test so far.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so glad that he's feeling better and is back home!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Enzo looks great tonight! I had to laugh when you said he was prancing around with the bandage in his mouth. That is so great he is feeling like his ole' self again. Hoping for some solid poops in a day or two. I remember after Gunner's surgery it took a few days for his poops to form because he hadn't eaten anything for several days. Hope you all get a good nights sleep now.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Too many goldens feeling bad lately  Sam, I just have to say that your Enzo is really a very handsome boy! Its so obvious in your most recent pictures that he feels better now. Prayers really do work wonders in numbers.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wonderful to see Enzo is home . He looks really good and happy to be home.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Yay, so glad your Enzo is back! He looks great


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

So happy to hear that he is back home! Good thoughts for his continued recovery


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY ENZO!!!!!

So glad he is feeling better. He had me worried too.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the third and the fourth pictures!You look SO happy to have him back and well!: Glad he's doing great.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great news! 

We have a similar situation with Toby if he gets shaved for an iv of any sort. We just cannot keep him from licking and irritating the site...we resort to re-wrapping and the dreaded E-collar...oh the pathetic looks we get, but it keeps him from licking it because he's so distressed by the wardrobe addition. When you go back to the vet ask them to note on his chart that he is skin sensitive to the shaving and to keep the shaved area to a minimum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

So glad that Enzo is feeling better!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Enzo sure does look wonderful.::smooch:

I used Bactine on any boo boos that Copper could lick. He would lick off most things, but Bactine was too nasty for him to mess with. I think you should put some soothing cream (cortisone?) on it first though since I think Bactine would sting. I hope his leg heals quickly too.

Here's to hoping to some nice firm poops today!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Please give Enzo a big hug and kiss from me. Cocasse says "Roo Roo!"


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Enzo is feeling better!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! He still hasn't pooped...hopefully soon!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We have solid poop! It's yellow, but it's solid so we'll take it.


----------

